
Book Art Archived by Allard Pierson - Shaddox
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bookhistorian/
======
Shaddox
Stumbled upon this gem while browsing his blog

[https://boekwetenschap.org/](https://boekwetenschap.org/)

There's all kinds of art in it, from initials, technical drawings to art from
a torture manual.

